# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  منبع برای آموزش PyQT ترجیحا فارسی

## 2xx2xx

سلام
دوستان کسی منبع مناسبی که ترجیحا هم فارسی باشه برای آموزش PyQT سراغ داره؟
از کتاب های فارسی موجود در بازار ، کتابی هست که در این مورد توضیح داده باشه
آیا ویدیو یا بسته آموزشی ایی در این رابطه برای خرید وجود داره؟
مرسی

----------


## peymang

همه ی زبون های  برنامه نویسی رو می خوای یادبگیریا 
 :لبخند گشاده!: 

http://dotpy.ir
http://pysocial.com/dashboard/14  دو تا مطلب !!!
Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt The Definitive Guide to PyQt Programming

این پست آقای افاضاتی هم هست 
http://blog.efazati.org/post/how-learn-python


داخلش همه منابع رو گفته از کنسول تا وب و دسکتاپ و ...


و این از همه کاملتر فک کنم از http://qtips.ir

----------


## omidhaghi

خیلی منظم و کاربردی آدرس زیر:
آموزش پایکوت(در حال تکمیل هست)

----------


## s.keshvadi

سلام. 
کتاب، نرم افزار و کلی ویدیو آموزشی برای پایتون 
http://p30download.com/tag/python

اما خود گوگل هم در دانشگاهش برنامه نویسی پایتون رو آموزش میده. از فیلترشکن باید استفاده کنید چون ایران تحریم هست.
https://developers.google.com/edu/python/

موفق باشید

----------

